# should I get this?



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

At the end of my haunted house this year, I'm either getting a devil prop or costume for the grand finale. Unfortunately all of the devil masks I've found in the pst 6 months SUCK... its like freakin impossible to get a good one. But I finally saw this on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/GHOULISH-GRABBE...934QQihZ001QQcategoryZ910QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

the picture kind of sucks.. so I'm a bit concerned, and I'm not sure if its really supposed to be the devil, but hey its red so I can just attach some horns on to it eventually.

Anyway does anyone have a better picture of this or have any other suggestions on what mask or costume to purchase?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That costume was carried by the Spirit Superstore. There's a better picture in the link.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/products.detail/categoryID/12DA32AB-2C8E-4A6E-88D2-187A16BACF44/productID/A797F9F8-6121-4A83-B82D-6B561BA4AA38/?osadcampaign=cj&utm_source=CJ&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=CJ

I would assume it's been used since they didn't describe it as new.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hmm... it looks okay, but the hand looks kind of weird and the face is a bit screwed up. 

Anyone else have any suggestions for a devil prop or mask?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Actually it say's it's new and it has the PayPal buyer protection seal but You should use your best judgement, your the one that will be stuck with (good or bad) it in the end.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

there's an El Diablo mask that's kind of cool.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=8GS&q=mask+%22el+diablo%22&btnG=Search


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> there's an El Diablo mask that's kind of cool.
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=8GS&q=mask+%22el+diablo%22&btnG=Search


I'm with Hauntiholik on this one!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah I've seen that one a bunch of times... but its not scary or big enough.

BUT... I was looking online for the past hour when I came across this...

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...nce&start=36&ndsp=18&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N

I want that SOO FREAKING BADLY

I just emailed them 10 minutes ago but apparently not all of their masks are up for sale. Wish me luck...

oh by the way look at the actual web page to see the prop/bust not the stupid google image


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

WOW! That movie was just on cable a couple weeks ago. Good luck on getting it, that should definatly do the job!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

On that Spirit Superstore page Haunti posted there was a link to a cool devil mask that was identifiably devilish, and nicely threatening:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...7b5-4ac2-b120-616e2c8483b6/productOptionIDs//

The horns look a bit crumpled; you'd think the bozos woulda stuffed some paper in there before taking a picture for their ad. Easy enough.

I've seen that Darkness mask years ago; at least one (and I think two) company's offered it. Costs out the wiz-waz though... like over a hundred bucks for the mask alone.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Spartan,

The one with the big horns is really cool. If I had to get one, it would be that one. As long as you'll have room to walk around in your haunt with it, that should do the trick for you. If possible, try and get the artist to sell you a set of matching hands. A good set of hands can sometimes be as elusive to find as a good mask.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hmm... I would probably buy it if it was about $100, especially since its for the grand finale! I just hope he allows me to buy it... 

Oh and richie, I was thinking about getting a pair of oversized devil hands which are made for creature reacher costumes, but I'm a bit concerned b/c I don't want to make it look too out of proportion. If not I know of some $30 pair of hands that look really good, except they don't come in red.. but I could paint over them 

I didn't think they had hands that went with the mask, and if they did I really don't want to spend another $75 on them but I'll ask for the hell of it


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Spartan,

I'd go with this pair on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=300111871293&rd=1&rd=1

I've found that when you shop for latex items, the manufacturers photo never looks anything like the coloring of the prop you receive. But this seller also has a real photo below the manufacturers photo, so maybe they'll be good choice for you. Can't beat the price either.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh cool, thanks a lot!

I have another dilema though, I searched the mask on google and found this

http://cgi.ebay.com/LORD-OF-THE-LEG...goryZ910QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Illusive concepts made it back in 1991 and its nowhere else to be found. There's two things I like and two things I don't like about this mask though... the first is that the horns go straight up and I don't think they're posable to look curved like the replica one. The other is that this one looks kind of orange but that could just be the weird manufacturer photo like Richie said above. But I do like how the mouth is open, and its only $50 right now or $60 for buy it now.

The universal company didn't email me back yet and someone else could buy this mask before I do... so what should I do?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Spartan,

If this Illusive concepts mask does the job for you, and it also appears to be the right price, I'd purchase it and cut the horns off of it. I have no doubt it's just a hollow void in there anyway. You can easily use the same insulation board we all use to make tombstones, and carve new horns to be exactly the size and shape you wish. There may even be a better product that one of the members here may suggest for you to use. The diameter of the horn coming out of the head looks large, but you could simply glue several layers of board together to make up the difference. From there, just sculpt the rest of the horn with the proper curve. 

I think you could do much worse than purchase the Illusive mask and the hands I pointed you to on Ebay. I don't think you'll be able to get either at a cheaper price. BTW...if I had to have a costume like that, I too would go with one of these masks with the super size horns. Great choice!


----------



## scarysistersara (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi I bought this item and I really like it. that isn't a real good photo of it. I got it from the same seller that is listing it now - I bought it as a costume with a cape. It is a very large mask but the horns are not that great they are made of foam. I went between the mask and this ebay item no 280079455740 which you have to glue to your face- I thought the mask would be easier to use-


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Well I just bought the mask along with a 5' bat so I could get half off on shipping. Wow... and just two days ago I got a two foot wide tarantula for 20 bucks. I'm going to be poor by the end of this year lol...


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Post some photos after you adjust the costume to your liking.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok... can't wait!


----------



## scarysistersara (Apr 7, 2006)

I might be able to post some pics- but not until Monday. In the above ebay number that I posted- if you go to his me page he has pics of the costume that he put together- it looks kind of cool- he is wearing hooves on his feet-( sorry I am totaly computer iliterate and I don't know how to post links)


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow the mask just got here today and its absolutely incredible, and I actually think the horns are fine... plus I don't want to rip them out and make some other horrible ones. Once I get my usb cable for my camera I'll take a few pics... very cool mask


----------

